
The World's First Self-Driving Semi-Truck Hits the Road - ph0rque
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/worlds-first-self-driving-semi-truck-hits-road/
======
SocksCanClose
What happens to the out-of-work truckers? Next-gen #highwayrobbery.
[https://medium.com/@AreDangerousMen/h-gh-n00n-bb645b6e04b1](https://medium.com/@AreDangerousMen/h-gh-n00n-bb645b6e04b1)

